# IBS-C and intimacy



## roxin (Nov 4, 2011)

I almost always feel that my rectum is full when i masturbate, only doesn't occur if I've had a BM within 1-3 days. Is that normal with constipation or is that a separate issue? I'm only 22 and I know that's been normal for me for the past few years at least, but have dealt with constipation for as long as I can remember.


----------



## jonathan88 (Nov 4, 2011)

Its really a nice information. Women should eat healthy and proper food.I really like this one. Keep it up.Generic Viagra, Silagra, Caverta


----------

